# Food Safety News - 06/02/2022 FDA continues to trace strawberries related to outbreak; other outbreaks still under investigation



## daveomak.fs (Jun 2, 2022)

FDA continues to trace strawberries related to outbreak; other outbreaks still under investigation​By News Desk on Jun 02, 2022 12:05 am
The Food and Drug Administration has initiated traceback efforts related to fresh organic strawberries associated with outbreaks of hepatitis A in the United States and Canada. These potentially contaminated strawberries were imported from Baja California, a state in northern Mexico, and branded as FreshKampo and HEB by a common supplier. They were for sale between... Continue Reading


More food uses for seaweed sparks food safety research​By News Desk on Jun 02, 2022 12:04 am
Harvested seaweed, neither seafood nor a vegetable, is regulated by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) but only as a spice.   “Like any other food, harvested seaweed can have some levels of pathogenic bacteria,” reports Maine Public Radio.  “But unlike other foods pulled from the ocean, there is little federal guidance about reducing food safety... Continue Reading


EFSA publishes latest studies from risk assessment program​By News Desk on Jun 02, 2022 12:03 am
A study has assessed the risk of Anisakis from fish in Portugal and people’s knowledge of the parasite. Researchers gathered information on risk perception and attitudes in the Portuguese population to contamination of fish with Anisakis and their knowledge of methods to prevent infection. Parasitic nematodes of the genus Anisakis are the causative agent of... Continue Reading


Survey finds low level of food safety concern in Austria​By News Desk on Jun 02, 2022 12:02 am
Food safety is among the topics that Austrians have a high level of trust in, according to a poll. The 2022 risk perception survey focused on health, the environment, climate change and nutrition. It was done online in March 2022 with more than 600 people. The aim was to gauge concern of the population about... Continue Reading


Cheese recalled after testing finds Listeria​By News Desk on Jun 01, 2022 06:18 pm
Paris Brothers Inc., of Kansas City, MO, is recalling dozens of specific cheese products because of potential Listeria monocytogenes contamination. This recall is the result of routine sampling by the Food and Drug Administration, which revealed the presence of Listeria monocytogenes. The products were delivered to wholesalers for distribution in grocery stores in Kansas, Missouri,... Continue Reading


Norovirus outbreak investigation leads to prawn recall in Canada​By News Desk on Jun 01, 2022 05:10 pm
Tri-Star Seafood Supply Ltd. is recalling certain Tri-Star Seafood Supply Ltd. brand Live Spot Prawns because of possible norovirus contamination. This recall was triggered by findings by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency during its investigation into a foodborne illness outbreak. The recalled product has been sold in British Columbia, Alberta, Manitoba, and Ontario, and may... Continue Reading


Raspberries recalled in New Brunswick over norovirus concerns​By News Desk on Jun 01, 2022 05:09 pm
Épicerie Frenette is recalling whole raspberries from the marketplace because of possible norovirus contamination. This recall was triggered by Canadian Food Inspection Agency test results. The recalled product has been sold at Épicerie Frenette, 625 rue Principale, Beresford, New Brunswick. Recalled products: Brand Product Size UPC Codes None (Épicerie Frenette) “Whole rasberries” (frozen) 350 g... Continue Reading


----------

